# Gym tunes



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

What do you listen to in the gym?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I listen to rocky, it gets me motivated lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello dude!

Good thread, it'd be interesting to see what people listen to.

I've searched many tunes, and compiled a list of my best tunes that get the andrenaline pumping, and push me for that one last rep. Good tunes will also burn that extra 50, 100 calories on the treadmill / X trainer too i find!

Of the list below, my personal faves are;

Darude - Feel the beat and Sandstorm - great cardio tunes!!

Tupac - Hit Em Up and Uppercut - great weight training tunes

Survivor - Eye of the tiger (Rocky) - mentioned above, great pumping tune - great on cardio too!!

Finally, the ultimate - i dont care who you are, this is the best gym tune ever - Mortal Kombat - Final Theme!! Ive even extended the original using sound forge for lasting andrenaline rush..

Training playlist...


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

am i the only person that doesn't really listen to music while weight training?  .

when im in the zone, i cant even hear the music properly.

i do for cardio though


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

funny enough, i know a few guys who listen to classical music, i asked the question - doesnt that relax you rather than pump you? all their answers were it makes them focus and concentrate more... i might actually try it..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Classical??..no chance!

But yeah we listen to whatever we want in my new gym as we just bring our own cd's and get stuck in!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

i have some on the old ministry of sounds albums and just have those on the shuffle


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm liking these ideas!

i have a 5ft power bag at home and i love having D12 "fight music" on when giving it rock all!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> i'm liking these ideas!
> 
> i have a 5ft power bag at home and i love having D12 "fight music" on when giving it rock all!!


Try these when knocking around the power bag and i promise u will thank me for them!!....

Mortal Kombat - Final Kombat (dont knock it till you've tried it)

Furious Angels, Chateau, Clubbed to Death - Matrix soundtrack

Darude - Sandstorm and Feel the beat

Eminem - Loose yourself


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

whats the name of the very last track of the matrix trilogy's?

its the one where Keanu Reeves flies off into the sky to the sound of someone like Rage Against the Machine. i remember thinking that would be a good gym track!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

best thing is Ronnie, download the whole OST (original soundtrack) of Matrix Trilogy and cherry pick the ones you like, i promise you, the ones ive suggested, give em a listen on youtube and you will not be disappointed


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I just listen to whats on there at the time. Normaly I go at 7:30pm just after peak time which is when they have the banging tunes on, lol. Sometimes they just have the music channels on which is good (thats more in the day when its not busy) as they have RnB on etc


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

downloaded iTunes The Workout Mix 2011 for cardio sessions.

its got 3 different mixes dependant on what sort of workout you're doing.

and a bonus track of some guy speaking about fat loss tips.


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to DJ in Blackpool as a teenager and without blowing my own trumpet im actually good  I DJ'd for 2500 under 18's when I was only 15.... not too shabby 

Since joining the Army I have kept it as a hobby and knock out mixtapes now and again.

If anyone is interested I can post the download links. Some good training stuff.....

Electro house, Dubstep or UK bounce (wigan pier type stuff)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I would be quite interested in that mate, thanks.


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

I will get the links up for a couple I did last year. Watch this space


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fleetwood Pier Vol 1 - Mixed By DJ Misty (aka BigCon)

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Fleetwood Pier Vol 2 - Mixed By DJ Misty (aka BigCon)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9N02XGSL

both these mixes are UK Bounce/wigan pier type stuff, not everyones cup of tea but good for training.


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

House Party Vol 1 - Mixed By BigCon

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

House Party Vol 2 - Mixed By BigCon

House Party Vol 2 - Mixed By BigCon.zip

These mixes are both house/electro house type stuff. Enjoy


----------



## Bean_Pole (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a good one to add to your playlists:

*Maino ft. T-Pain - All of the Above*


----------



## easyroller (Aug 22, 2010)

Cheers for the tunes, always after new stuff to add to my gym playlist!!


----------



## bonosmate (Mar 3, 2011)

u2-bono always puts me in the mood to lift!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock music, AC/DC, Iron Maiden does the trick.

Rocky soundtrack for cardio works for me.


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Prodigy, Sex Pistols, Linkin Park....


----------



## Ian ST (Mar 14, 2010)

Good 'ole rock music does it for me: Van Halen, AC/DC, Y&T, Faith No More, Metallica and more recently Rammstein (although i cant speak German). 

I've heard the Rocky stuff so much now, that i no longer workout to it.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

for me its got to be the prodigy


----------



## Fatman (Mar 1, 2011)

Podcasts all the way for cardio, Kermode and Mayo's film review is great if you're a film nerd. However, there's nothing that makes me want to go to the gym more than "Hearts on Fire' from Rocky 4, ooooh and the 'training montage' from that too. Doesn't help me with my routine, just makes me want to run up a mountain and fix some russian cartwheels hehee


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

just watched Tron:Legacy over the weekend whilst doing cardio

the soundtrack is by Daft Punk

its not mental, but its an effective workout beat


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> whats the name of the very last track of the matrix trilogy's?
> 
> its the one where Keanu Reeves flies off into the sky to the sound of someone like Rage Against the Machine. i remember thinking that would be a good gym track!!


Rage Against The Machine - Wake Up



jakal2001 said:


> best thing is Ronnie, download the whole OST (original soundtrack) of Matrix Trilogy and cherry pick the ones you like, i promise you, the ones ive suggested, give em a listen on youtube and you will not be disappointed


I think theres quite a bit of Juno Reactor in there, very exciting music! If anyone is looking for a taster of what its like, go listen to Juno Reactor - Burly Brawl. Juno Reactor played out most of the music on the Matrix, but the OST was really for all the tracks you would have heard in the film which were actual singles already around, so give the album a go, also give Juno Reactor a check out, youll recognise some of the scenes like "s**t yeah, that bit was awesome!"

Personally I dont take music in to the gym, but I do put music on when I'm boxing, which is pretty much 3 times a week at the moment. I had a fantastic workout to the Korn discography the other day, really got me in the mood to go hard. I also listen to stuff like Metallica - St. Anger (album), Prodigy, Pendulum and sometimes a bit of dubstep!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A bit of Giggs. You cant beat it. Heavy beats and dark sounding voice quality tunes.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

New addition: Spartacus OST - Tunes of the gods :boxing:


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

Come on guys,,, Fire Starter gotta b in the top 10 lol,,,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stone Sour 5150

Slipknot 555

Metallica Blackened (pretty much any Metallica to be honest)

Papa Roach


----------



## ajmacneil140 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pantera: Cowboys form Hell,Becoming, Mouth for War and Domination.

System of a Down: Sugar and War.

Sublime: Stand by your Van Album.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Three days grace, the animal I have become.

skillet, monster

i dont know about most of u but the rave music doesnt get me fired up in the gym heavy and loud like the weights we move huh


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

my wrk song - closer 9" nails oo yea! ha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Metallica , Slipknot, Rage against the Machine , Rammestein anything which makes my ears bleed basically


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

I couldnt agree with you more bit of metal banging away in the back ground makes you focus and train harder I fee:axe:


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

Dr M, the trainin shud make ur ears bleed.... not the music!! ha ha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

it makes my nose bleed mina ......... :axe:


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

oooo all this blood talk makin mi stomach churn ha ha!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

its the only way to train :clap2:


----------



## Wireframe (May 6, 2011)

Some Nightwish (Ghost love score) and Amon Amarth, twilight of the thunder god album are king cardio tracks.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

i dont know how people in spin classes dont go deaf with the volume they have the music they train to, its like a techno club in the studio


----------

